# Best bone doctor in UAE?



## chatterbox (Aug 18, 2012)

Can anyone suggest a good bone doctor in Dubai or Abu Dhabi? Thank you so much in advance.


----------



## BedouGirl (Sep 15, 2011)

Please can you be a little more specific. Do you mean a neurosurgeon or orthopaedics specialist?


----------



## vona62 (Oct 4, 2009)

chatterbox said:


> Can anyone suggest a good bone doctor in Dubai or Abu Dhabi? Thank you so much in advance.


Dr Maartin Spruit at Dubai Bone & Joint Clinic. This guy is brilliant and I say that because not only do I owe him for regaining full mobility, that I can walk and run after a very severe spine injury but he also gave me back my life in the process.

Cheers & good luck


----------



## XDoodlebugger (Jan 24, 2012)

*There is only ONE Bones!*


----------



## vona62 (Oct 4, 2009)

XDoodle****** said:


> *There is only ONE Bones!*


Yeah but would you want him playing knuckle bones with your bits & pieces while you're away in ga ga land (not the singer)


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

Closed till Dubai mods are available... thread started as a sneaky recommendation


----------

